# Thank You all the great story's on when it's time to let go.



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

On April 2 2014 I took my beloved Libby almost 13 yer old GSD to our great Vet for the last time.
Libby was one of those GSD's that was so much of our everyday life's.
Someone on the forum had said that She would let me know when it was time to let Her go.
This turned out to be so true ,
I would just like thank everyone for telling there personal story's of all things German Shepard.
It has made it a bit easyer to go through and read all the touching story' of there GSD's and help me to get through these Dark days.
Not great first post,but I just needed to get it out there.
Thank You


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. It really does help to come here and talk about it. Nothing makes the pain go away forever but it will lessen and find a place in your heart to stay along with the love you had for your girl. Know that one day you will meet again at the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Libby.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Many thanks for your support.
It's been a month now since Her passing and I still think about her everyday.
I will never get over Her,She will always be in my Heart.
It's nice to fine a forum where other GSD owners know what your going through when it's time to let them go.
There such a big part of our Life's ,She would follow me anywhere in the house
And yard.
When I would to go out anywhere She was always wanting to go with me.
A lot of time I would come home and She would still be sitting waiting for me at the back door.
Again thanks


----------

